# [Geburtstagsthread] Der 4L hat Geburtstag und sagt nichts



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir in meinem hohen Alter den richtige Tag gemerkt habe. Feier schön und ordentlich und ...
Wäre Klasse, wenn Du dich zur Hauptfeier nach Ostrach zum Forumstreffen bewegen könntest ;-)


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (25 März 2011)

Hi vierlagig,

von mir auch alles Gute... :sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2011)

Von mir auch Alles Gute :20:


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag"! Und niemals nachlassen 4L.


----------



## zotos (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Matze001 (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute!


----------



## RGerlach (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Ich hoffe dass Dresden das Wochenende überlebt. Wenn Du erst mal warmgelaufen bist, dürfte ja eine Nacht zum Feiern nicht reichen.

:sm20: :sm24: :sm20: :sm24: :sm20:

Grüße

Ralph

PS: Wollten wir nicht ein Treffen organisieren, wenn Frank wieder im Lande ist? :sm24:


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2011)

Servus 4L.
Auch von mir alles Gute!!!
Prost!


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute 4L und bis zum nächsten Forumstreffen!

Frank


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2011)

Hi 4l,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Verpolt (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag"

:sm24::s10::sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,
ich wünsche dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

gruß Helmut


----------



## marlob (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard K (25 März 2011)

Hallo VL!

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Feier nicht zuviel
:sm24::s10:


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2011)

Hallo Steffen,
auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche an dich 
:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## M-Ott (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2011)

Hallo 4l,
Auch von mir Alles Gute.

Thomas


----------



## tnt369 (25 März 2011)

:sm20:
alles gutes zum geburtstag!


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

Moin 4L,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag aus der Stadt die es nicht gibt. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## online (25 März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2011)

Hallo Steffi,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kieler (25 März 2011)

Auch aus dem Norden alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2011)

...von mir natürlich auch alles gute!!!bis bald!!!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Kai (25 März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2011)

Hallo VL.... Irgendwie kann ich deinen Geburtstag nicht vergessen 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute


:sm20:


----------



## Paule (25 März 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo 4L,

natürlich auch für Dich die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm24:


----------



## b1k86-DL (25 März 2011)

Hi,

alles gute...pefektes Wetter zum feiern, da kann man ja fast den Grill raus holen.

Viele Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## MW (25 März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Steffen !!!


----------



## maxi (25 März 2011)

Hallo,


alles Gute

(und viele Kinder und so zeugs *fg*)


----------



## bike (25 März 2011)

Wenn es alle sagen, wird es stimmen

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


bike


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## hucki (25 März 2011)

Von mir auch :sm20:


----------



## Jan (25 März 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo vierlagig,

natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2011)

danke an alle!


----------



## Approx (26 März 2011)

4l ich mag die [gebfurz]Threads nich so. {dankeverschiebungssthreads] wären da angebracher... trotzedem wünsche ich Dir als meinen fremden I-net-kumpel alles Wünschnswerte
Tada!


----------



## Approx (26 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> danke an alle!


Älterwerden wird irgendwann kacke.. ich bin lange genug dabei um aussagekräftige Meinung zu verbreiten



ab 37. wirds kriminelle


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*Dann mal alles Gute nach Dräsden*

Hallo vl,

wenn auch etwas spät, meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2011)

Hallo 4L,

nachträglich auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------

